# [gelöst] Mozilla Firefox 3.6 SQLite Version Error

## flammenflitzer

default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

```
firefox -version

Mozilla Firefox 3.6, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2010 mozilla.org
```

```
SQLite Version Error

 The application has been updatet, but your Version of SQLite is too old and the application cannot run.
```

```
dev-db/sqlite version installed: 3.6.22-r2
```

```
ls /usr/portage/dev-db/sqlite

ChangeLog     sqlite-2.8.16-r4.ebuild  sqlite-3.6.21.ebuild

files         sqlite-3.6.19.ebuild     sqlite-3.6.22.ebuild

Manifest      sqlite-3.6.20.ebuild     sqlite-3.6.22-r1.ebuild

metadata.xml  sqlite-3.6.20-r1.ebuild  sqlite-3.6.22-r2.ebuild
```

 Ich habe also die letzte Version installiert.

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

 und 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 habe ich schon durchgeführt.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Feb 21, 2010 11:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Das Problem hatte ich nach dem Update auch - ich habe sqlite, xulrunner und firefox mit

```
emerge -C sqlite xulrunner mozilla-firefox
```

deinstalliert und anschliessend mit

```
emerge mozilla-firefox
```

neu installiert - dann ging es. Frag mich bitte nicht, warum.   :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Ich kann mir einiges vorstellen  :Wink: 

xulrunner + firefox installiert -> sqlite aktualisiert (samt inkompatibler Änderung, vllt. dank USE="fts3 secure-delete") -> firefox aktualisiert.

xulrunner ist nun mit einem anderen (inkompatiblen, älteren, ...) sqlite gebaut worden wie firefox -> Badaboom.

Ansonsten ist bei dem Speed mit dem sqlite nach vorne sprintet durchaus einiges an Problemen/Inkompatibilitäten möglich  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das Problem hatte ich nach dem Update auch - ich habe sqlite, xulrunner und firefox mit
> 
> ```
> emerge -C sqlite xulrunner mozilla-firefox
> ```
> ...

 Hat hier auch geholfen. Danke

----------

